# 6 mths to 3 yrs childs frilled sunhat - K



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://dianne-jones.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/childs-frilled-sun-hat.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+KnittingGalore+%28Knitting+Galore%29


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice pattern. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Very cute! It will look sweet on my GGD. Thanks.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you.....lovely little hat.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you it's really cute :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for your generosity with the pattern. Hope you will post larger sizes to KP. My 6 yr old granddaughter would look great in one.


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for posting this pattern. I do prefer to knit hats in the round so no seams to sew, but I daresay this can be converted to in the round


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cute pattern, bookmarked it for later - thanks so much for sharing


----------



## shortgamma (May 8, 2014)

super cute! I'm going to try this one for my little one and her best friend for our annual Yosemite trip in August! So fun.

Thanks!


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

Cute hat. I love that it is knitted. Thank You


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very cute, thank you for link


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing......


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you! I've been looking for a frilly sun hat for a baby for some time.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

I was browsing through patterns and I noticed the sun hat that I haven't tried yet. I am a little confused with the abv. yfwd What does this mean? Thank you


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is really cute! Thank you!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

cute pattern, thanks for posting


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

bettys doll said:


> I was browsing through patterns and I noticed the sun hat that I haven't tried yet. I am a little confused with the abv. yfwd What does this mean? Thank you


yfd means yarn forward, which will create an extra stitch ...


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Lovely ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

Is this like knitting a stitch in the front and then in the back?


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

bettys doll said:


> Is this like knitting a stitch in the front and then in the back?


I think if you knit into the front and back it may create a hole, but if you just bring the yarn forward and then work the next stitch it won't :wink:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

thank you. I'll try that tonight.


----------

